# Raised hearth pad



## boisblancboy (Jul 9, 2012)

Have any of you built a separate box to raise your stove up?  My liberty sits on a 1.25" thick hearth pad but with it that low it is a pain bending over or gettin on your knees to load it or mess with the damper. So I'm just wondering if you guys have ever done anything to raise your stove higher?


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 9, 2012)

boisblancboy said:


> Have any of you built a separate box to raise your stove up? My liberty sits on a 1.25" thick hearth pad but with it that low it is a pain bending over or gettin on your knees to load it or mess with the damper. So I'm just wondering if you guys have ever done anything to raise your stove higher?


You've already got it on a hearth pad. You can build a box as high as you need & set the hearth pad on that. You can trim the side walls with tile or stained plywood or whatever. Look at a couple of stove sites or hearth shop sites. you'll find something that will either be what you want, or give you ideas for your own unique design...Here's an example: http://www.hearthclassics.com/classic_edge_accessories.php


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey boisblancboy, I installed  a fireview a couple of years ago and built a 14inch  raised hearth pad and I love it. you can load your wood in the stove so much easier, Backwoodssalvage was the one that gave me the idea. I believe his stove is on a raised hearth. The older a man gets, our back and old bones began to show there age. I say go for it.


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 9, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> You've already got it on a hearth pad. You can build a box as high as you need & set the hearth pad on that. You can trim the side walls with tile or stained plywood or whatever. Look at a couple of stove sites or hearth shop sites. you'll find something that will either be what you want, or give you ideas for your own unique design...Here's an example: http://www.hearthclassics.com/classic_edge_accessories.php


I

Thanks for the link. My idea was the opposite of what was on that site. But I like it either way, just wanted to hear how people liked it raised and see some pictures as well just to get as many ideas as I can.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Bunch of us have done exactly that.
Mine is about a foot high so all I have to do is pull up a chair to load the stove.
Bad knees suck.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello

I have built two raised hearths. I luv them! They both have an overhang for rope light install and also I can get close for cleaning without the old Toe Jams!

I put an Electric 220 Volt 900 Watt kickSpace heater with wall thermostat in my raised hearth. So I could keep my feet warm when the stove was down for cleaning! Then I made an overhang with a recessed 1/2" inch slot and installed rope light!! It cost me $600 with the tiled back and mantle! I wonder how much if I paid someone else LOL See pics below!
P.S. Also made it to hold 9 - 12" x 12" tiles so no tile cutting LOL

Second one
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...in-nice-day-for-raised-hearth-building.76358/


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome guys i love the ideas!  Mine is a corner unit, not that it changes anything. 

One thing I would like to do is run some duct work through the box up to the bottom of the stove where the fan would bolt on. Without going into all the details of my idea what I want to do is circulate air threw my basement to help keep my floors warmer.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jul 9, 2012)

Built a big box that could support my 700 lb. stove.


Following the manufacturers guidelines I used 1/2" cement board on top of 3/4" plywood and then tiled it with 1/4" slate tiles.


It's the first thing I've ever built so I share pictures of it every chance I get


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Cross Cut?

I was going to use slate tiles. So I bought some from Lowes and they looked cool but were all different thicknesses. So I returned them and used Midnight porcalin tiles. So how were your slate tiles? Easy to make level? Any unevenness?


----------



## Todd (Jul 10, 2012)

Both my hearths are about a foot high but I still have to squat or bend over to load. I can see where top loading would be a nice advantage.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jul 10, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hey Cross Cut?
> 
> I was going to use slate tiles. So I bought some from Lowes and they looked cool but were all different thicknesses. So I returned them and used Midnight porcalin tiles. So how were your slate tiles? Easy to make level? Any unevenness?


 
Hey Todd,
I did absolutely nothing to level them and quite honestly didn't even think about it, sometimes it's better to be lucky than good!
The stove is perfectly level and doesn't wobble!


----------



## boisblancboy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas and pictures! I appreciate it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 12, 2012)

One of these days I need to take a better picture. The first one I took last fall just to show I had just put a wood rack on the porch which is right close to the stove. The second picture was taken during the install. Our hearth is 16" high and we love it. As Rigderunner stated, as we age, our benders don't work quite as good. Now we simply keep a chair by the stove and this puts the firebox door at the perfect height for us.








This is another picture I like and it is from another member on this forum. The stove is a Woodstock Progress (hybrid stove).


----------

